# The Front Archery - Archery Tag



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yesterday I took my team from work to the Front to play some archery tag. Man, it was a blast! We had so much fun.

If any of you are looking for a fun idea to spend some time with your buddies or to have a team building event, I would highly encourage you to take a look at this place.

Here is a video of what its like:






The Front is located at 14932 S. Concorde Park Dr., Bluffdale, UT 84065 if you are at all interested.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Man, I thought you were about to tell me where your honey hole is on the wasatch front for my archery buck tag...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

NVDuckin said:


> Man, I thought you were about to tell me where your honey hole is on the wasatch front for my archery buck tag...


If you saw my forearm, you would never accept my advice as an archery hunter lol


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Pffft. I didn't know they made you use those wussy "arrows." Until we get to play with Rage Extreme 2.3" heads this is just a waste of my time.


----------

